# The "perfect" skeleton



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Creepy.........

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...ton-Is-Found-In-Italy/Article/201002215547107


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, now that's an odd collector's hobby to have


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like the plot for a movie....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Stoll. I think I saw this on an episode of "Bones" last week.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

make's me look less strange for collecting toe nail's


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't know what the guy's motive would be with a skeleton, but reminded me of a character in Dean Koontz's Frankenstein book 1, who was collecting a perfect body


----------

